# ****ACE CAFE SAT 13TH AUG****UPDATE PG3



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Right a new post has been created so use this to reply to.

This event is for tt's only and starts at 11am till 4pm.

I have had made some trophies for this event for car of the show 1st,2nd,3rd. 1st prize will also recieve a £50 discount voucher for http://lwib.co.uk/schemes/ which is car insurance.










1.Jayttapp
2.Slinett02
3.Hardrhino
4.adajason
5. Gareth50
6.mckay99
7.Y3putt
8.Nilesong
7.Ashleyc
8.Korry
9.Badyaker
10.DenTTed
11.Jev
12.sumpscraper


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Ian,

Yes please, put my name down.

Thanks
Jay


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm there Ian


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello mate,

Yep we're up for this..... 

Plenty of notice so hopefully will be a good turn out for ya!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I am hoping so Nick. I will post up on Ed38 as well but doubt i will get much interest from there.


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

I've been waiting for a TT meet thats within London, I wish it was sooner but count me in!


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Count me in mate, look forward to it

Gaz


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Damn Ian I think thats the same day I'm off to the Foxhunter site down Thanet direction


----------



## mkay99 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll have to check my work shifts and probably commit abit closer to the time!! Oh I hope I can make it....


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Count me in.. always willing to meet fellow tt owners..


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Added, cheers guys. Hope you can all make it on the day.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Ian, can't commit 100% but really hope to make it, so a definite maybe :roll:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok Andy, hope you can make it.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

I should be there, if my TT ever gets out the f*cking garage and i haven't sold it by then [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Right guys and girls i just remembered this today and its only around the corner so lets be having ya names down for this.


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Go on then mate..stick me name down.. 

Let me know meeting time at Brenley Corner as usual..

Come on People put your names down..the last one was a bit dissapointing with the turn out...so come lets support Ian and his efforts..its a good day with friendly people and good banter..

Trophies you say.....  ......Right ...now to dig out me best wig then... :lol:

See ya

Mark..


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Put me down Ian. 
Love going to the Ace Cafe. They do a fab breakfast too!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

y3putt said:


> Go on then mate..stick me name down..
> 
> Let me know meeting time at Brenley Corner as usual..
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, last year was a bit of a disappointment but its everyone else who makes it so lets see a bigger turn out and get your names down.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nilesong said:


> Put me down Ian.
> Love going to the Ace Cafe. They do a fab breakfast too!


Nice one Erol, they certainly do.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Ian. Your car was looking superb on the Brighton Run yesterday. Good work!

Come on guys!
Get your name down - It's a London (and home counties) thing! 8)


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

We're still in mate.... Looking forward to this!
I know your biased but I'll still polish the crap out the Mk11 to try for a trophy! :lol:

Oh and cars that have been 'Professionally Detailed' are disqualified!!!  :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well done Nick, i am not deciding the winners or losers ha ha. Its all being voted for.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

BUGGER BUGGER BUGGER [smiley=bigcry.gif] I was determined to come to this this year, unfortunately the big parents meeting each other before the wedding lunch has been arranged for this day [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I was even looking into just coming for an hour but even that isn't really feasible due to how long it will take to get there, bugger :-(

Charlie


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

I've been looking forward to a meet at the ACE I could attend !!!!

Count me in please !!! My friend Arv is coming as well so that is 2 MKII please. I doubt they will be polished 

I might have a friend coming on a bike as well, but I'll make him park around the corner :twisted:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm in

Think I replied on the old thread first


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Charlie said:


> BUGGER BUGGER BUGGER [smiley=bigcry.gif] I was determined to come to this this year, unfortunately the big parents meeting each other before the wedding lunch has been arranged for this day [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I was even looking into just coming for an hour but even that isn't really feasible due to how long it will take to get there, bugger :-(
> 
> Charlie


Mate whats going on, you should have said to the parents you were busy that day.  Not speaking with you now.


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm up for this one guys, stick me down 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Mate whats going on, you should have said to the parents you were busy that day.  Not speaking with you now.


I do genuinely feel really bad buddy :-( I had this set up in my head as a must attend event. I really ought to take Nic's advice and write stuff on the calendar as if I had this would never have happened  

I didn't realise the clash until the date had been set and the table booked :-( We have so little time left between now and the wedding that every weekend is filled with some sort of prep for it, we have the dude's morning suits fitment the weekend after Ace, then we are down to Cornwall the weekend after that for final meetings, then we have the stag/hen do the weekend after that and so on 

Is it strictly from 11am? I know from the past they are quite finickety about timings, but if it were from 10am I could make it down for a couple of hours or so.

Charlie


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

If Big Syd not going I might be in with a shout... if so lol I ll pop along


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Ian

What sort of thing happens at the Cafe, as its from 11 till 4, just wondering if its worth the trip up from Somerset, always fancied a meet there long before we had the TT


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

COLI said:


> I'm up for this one guys, stick me down 8)


Nice one mate.

Dont worry Charlie i understand matey. They are tough on times there, they wont let us in before 11.



TTOYT said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> What sort of thing happens at the Cafe, as its from 11 till 4, just wondering if its worth the trip up from Somerset, always fancied a meet there long before we had the TT


To be honest not a lot mate, have a breakfast then mingle with other owners.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

TTOYT said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> What sort of thing happens at the Cafe, as its from 11 till 4, just wondering if its worth the trip up from Somerset, always fancied a meet there long before we had the TT


Went up from Devon last year it a long day, I you have not been before its worth the trip, It's a good chance to meet up with a lot of forum members.

and the All day breakfasts at the Ace Cafe are amazing 

Kevin


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll be there, hopefully alone for a bit of me time.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

denTTed said:


> I'll be there, hopefully alone for a bit of me time.


You always say that John. :roll:

:lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Diveratt said:


> and the All day breakfasts at the Ace Cafe are amazing
> 
> Kevin


You are not kidding Kev....I am surprised your diving suit still fits :lol: ..


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > and the All day breakfasts at the Ace Cafe are amazing
> ...


It isn't  I had to get a new one for the last trip. You would think rubber would stretch a lot more than it does 

I'm home so I may come up if I can get the FMIC fitted I'd like to give it a good run.

Kevin


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

denTTed said:


> I'll be there, hopefully alone for a bit of me time.


NIce one.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi mate, just got your pm, cheers.

I may be going on holiday on the 7th Aug (seriously last minute booking!) but I will let you know by the weekend! Would love to come but I would also love to be sat on a beach!  if I don't go away, you can definitely count me in.

Cheers


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

denTTed said:


> I'll be there, hopefully alone for a bit of me time.


That sounds like a cry for help! :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok Brendon no probs.


----------



## MJVR6 (Jul 28, 2008)

adajason said:


> I've been waiting for a TT meet thats within London, I wish it was sooner but count me in!


I guess its just a TT thing then.. 
Are a few VW owners allowed to come view then...?? LoL!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Come and view yes mate, unfortunately they wont let ya in.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi there I will be there too as it's a rare day when I am actually on a day off.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice one jev.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

This is a slightly changing, its now a Vag meet. All tt are still welcome and now any other vag car can come down. I have spoken to Ace Cafe and they have agreed on this.

I did this because numbers are low and we kinda need to pick this event up a bit to make it worth while for the cafe and ourselfs. Maybe this is the way forward for a bigger crowd. Hope you can all still make it and we get to see what other marques have to offer.


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll see what i can do mate,might well pop down for this.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

NIce one Charlie


----------



## MJVR6 (Jul 28, 2008)

Will be down too with a few others.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice one Mj, oh and i dont think there are any estate agents or hairdressers coming :wink: :wink:


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

Is this still TT in carpark if so can u put my name down plz


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yes mate it is, come on down mate.


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

yea put my name down plz  so i be able park in carpark ?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

sumpscraper said:


> yea put my name down plz  so i be able park in carpark ?


Yeah you should mate, if you get there early enough.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Put me down and I'll certainly try to make it along


----------



## MJVR6 (Jul 28, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Nice one Mj, oh and i dont think there are any estate agents or hairdressers coming :wink: :wink:


Im after a TT, so I aint got noubt to slate! lol!!!
I have Facebooked this aswell to our members, so fingerscrossed should be a FAB turnout! 8) 
Anyone know what the weather is s'pose to be like..?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well done cam, weather maybe cloudy but warm.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Ian,

Anyone meeting at The Wharf, Dartford??

Thanks
Jay


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm going to try my best to get to this en if my car does get slated all day lol


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Cars never get slated my friend. 

It's a fun meet.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I wish my car was around for this one [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Can't believe there aren't more people up for this, it's a great meet usually!!! Where are all the guys from Kent/Essex/Herts? :? 
Such a shame Ian's gone to the trouble of booking the palce, preparing awards etc. Hopefully a bunch of folks will turn up on the day. I'm looking forward to it for one.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

badyaker said:


> Can't believe there aren't more people up for this, it's a great meet usually!!! Where are all the guys from Kent/Essex/Herts? :?
> Such a shame Ian's gone to the trouble of booking the palce, preparing awards etc. Hopefully a bunch of folks will turn up on the day. I'm looking forward to it for one.


I agree Phil, I would so be there if I could, I missed it last year too and swore I would come this year - stupid parents meeting for the first time before the wedding lunch :lol:

I hear the weather is meant to be much better for the weekend 

Charlie


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Badyaker

I`m an Essex boy and I`ll be there, I think Jev who lives near me is coming too

Gareth


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

looking forward to meeting everyone.. only live half an hour down the road.. 
Just polished the car too, i do hope it doesnt rain!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Sierra, i am not a slater mate. I wanna check out this air ride.

cheers guys nice comments and i will see you all tomoz.

Jay not sure which way to go around the 25 might go around the bottom so could meet you at the esso garage where we met for the London to Brighton meet, just off the 1st junction of the m26, turn left at the roundabout and carry on till ya get to the Esso garage.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry mate.... Gotta dip out on this.... Passat needs a new screen and can only get it done tomo!

Hope you have a good turn out... Looks like you should with the Dubs too!


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry to bail last minute, but I'm not going to get down either Ian - have a good day!

Gutted as I want to check out the air ride too and catch up with some old and new faces.


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

sad you cant make it guys.. hopefully we'll meet another time..


----------



## MJVR6 (Jul 28, 2008)

Nilesong said:


> Cars never get slated my friend.
> 
> It's a fun meet.


Well said! 8)


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

badyaker said:


> Can't believe there aren't more people up for this, it's a great meet usually!!! Where are all the guys from Kent/Essex/Herts? :?
> Such a shame Ian's gone to the trouble of booking the palce, preparing awards etc. Hopefully a bunch of folks will turn up on the day. I'm looking forward to it for one.


Herts boy here coming,

If anyone with a Silversea TT needs a drop of base coat paint (code LY7W) i have about a quarter of a tin left from when i had my V6 boot spoiler paint on my TTR, not sure if it will do a whole panel but handy for touch ups, dont want anything for it.
Come and see me (Amulet red coupe reg....GWP), or call me 07753 897152


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Just on the way over shortly, looking forward to seeing some old and new faces. Sun's coming out! 8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I am on route if anyone sees this


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I hear the weather is meant to be much better for the weekend
> 
> Charlie


Could have fooled me hope the weather is better in London than it is down near Ramsgate it's been wazzing down this morning.

Gutted I can't make this as it may potentially be one of the last meets I go to in the TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Have a good day


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Great day today, it was very nice to meet everyone, just thought id share some pics i took..


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

Great day and really good to finally meet some of you, really glad the weather was good and able to keep the top down.
Oh and Ian I'm not sure why you were surprised about winning best TT cause your car is stunning, really did look smart


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Well..im speechless..i thought i just saw a pink TT..but what made it even worse, is that it is a 3.2.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Sorry i couldn't make it but im offshore at the mo and the TT is recovering from major surgery..maybe next time and a tunnel run combined..if Kim gets a move on.
Steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Gutted to have missed this :-( did any dubs make it in the end?

Charlie


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Firstly i just want to thanks everyone who could make it, fuel isnt cheap at the moment and some travelled a fare way so thanks for the effort. Well done to the award winners the pink tt in 3rd driven by some dude sorry forgot your name, Steve (sierra) in 2nd with his lush air ride tt that motor is looking phat mate, and 1st place was myself so thanks again for voting for it.

Thanks goes out to Mj and his nwdubs crew for putting on a good show of dubs etc at the last minute nice to meet you all. I hope to meet up again soon. I hear there is a place in Essex which is like the Ace cafe is it 8ball cafe or something maybe that would be easier to get to. Anyway many thanks again guys. Ian


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

Was great to see some familiar faces and meet a few more.
Looks like I've been beaten to the mark by AshleyC :lol: , but here are some of my pics from the day (didn't take me half as long as the London to Brighton images - which are up on that event page btw).


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Again some great pics by both.


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

... and some more....


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

sorry could not make it  had go pick some coilovers and tie bars up


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice day guys. Well done Ian! [smiley=cheers.gif] So glad you won Best Car. :evil: [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:

Jason, Ashley - Some great photos there. Sterling work! 

Good one of my watch! :lol: :lol:

Random!


----------



## Bampson (Aug 7, 2008)

was nice to meet some of you guys today , even tho i have forgotten the names already .lol

good to see so many tidy TT's and chat to a real nice bunch of people ..

lookin forward to the next one ..


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pics look top quality..pity you couldn't put a colour film in though.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Great day guys, thanks

Well deserved 1st for Ian, excellent pics by Ashley & Jason.

I also think a bravery award should have gone to Simon for his pink V6, only joking mate, v/rare colour and factory painted makes this a bit of a special in my book.

Cheers guys


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Shame I couldn't be there this year  [smiley=bigcry.gif] Next year my car will certainly be ready - I hope 

Looked like a fun day guys


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

So glad you won Best Car. :evil: [

Wow did you really dislike the other TTs then, I for one thought there were a good few TTs that could of won for many different reasons, but yes Ians TT was deffinately well deserved as it was stunning


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Thanks to Ian for organising another good Ace meet, and it was good to meet a few of the NWdubs guys as well. Some very impressive projects on show not the least was Steve's low rider. Very sweet!

Hopefully see some of you guys at the upcoming west London "monthly" in a few weeks time.


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Ian for organising a great venue meet up - sorry I had to leave early

Re Essex - the 8 ball diner on the A12 is a new venue and ideal (plenty of parking) for meets

Good to meet up with everyone - thanks again

Gareth


----------



## MJVR6 (Jul 28, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Thanks goes out to Mj and his nwdubs crew for putting on a good show of dubs etc at the last minute nice to meet you all. I hope to meet up again soon. I hear there is a place in Essex which is like the Ace cafe is it 8ball cafe or something maybe that would be easier to get to. Anyway many thanks again guys. Ian


Nice to meet a few of you on saturday.
Ian, best tell some of the other members to take the car covers off and get down to the annual gathering next time!
Loved the TT on Air, was completley shocked that it was on 16's! Jeeez!  
The place is Essex is called the 8Ball, they have a VAG meet every month, worth having a butchers at it! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

A tunnel run is in the calendar - tried to get in touch with Kim to discuss it over the last few weeks but I guess she's flat out studying.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=249249


----------

